# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My Teeth

## Alaurast78

I had a dream the other night that bothered me a lot for some reason.  I dreamt that most of my upper teeth fell out and freaked me out.  I remember hearing somewhere that this means something.  Any ideas?    ::whyme::

----------


## TygrHawk

I don't know what it means, but I've had dreams like that before.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Ive had these dreams a few times in my life (one last week actually). One of my middle teeth was lose, i started to touch it and it just fell out and I felt this semi real sensation of pain and the aching feeling you get after going to the dentist.

will quote the passage in this dream book  :smiley: 

_"Many people have dreams inloving teeth, and many dream interpreters see teeth as a symbol of the dreamer's self-respect...........(filler bullshit edited)...............generally cited as a symbol of the dreamer's fear of the ageing process or worries about the way others are perceiving the dreamer at present...........(filler bullshit edited)..............if a dream tooth is pulled out, this may be a warning not to act hastily in a work-related matter. Before you act it is worth considering the situation again in the light of any new information"._ 

*Dream Themes* - A Guide to Understanding your Dreams _(Dr Fiona Starr and Johnny Zucker)_

hope this helps  :smiley: 

I know how the dream feels. Its discomforting.

----------


## Alaurast78

Thank you for the input!  It was pretty disturbing... I really don't know if it means anything but I appreciate your response none the less!    ::lol::

----------


## dexster3k

i've had that happen to me several times...once in particular I was driving and it felt like my teeth were loose..I then looked in the rearview mirror and smiled very wide and all my teeth fell out at once...it was not cool...but yeah, I've always wondered what that means...it's the only reoccuring dream i've ever had

----------


## wasup

I've heard that losing your teeth in a dream is related to stress and anxiety.

----------


## O'nus

It is also commonly believed that these "tooth ache" dreams are simply psychosomatic; possibly your unconsciously suffering an aching in your teeth.  This could be caused by the change of weather and stimulating fillings.

Freud states that these dreams are examples that support the theory that dreams are somatically induced.

----------


## Merck

Oh yea I have had these dream before as well, one a couple of nights ago in fact.  Except when I have mine, I usually just bite down and my teeth shatter and fragments of broken teeth along with blood come out my mouth, and what makes it worse is that I usually still have sharp fragments left in my gums.  Yea I hate those dreams but its always a relief to wake up from them.

----------


## Tsukin

ive had something similar happen to me in a dream a while back, except instead of my teeth, my eyes fell out and half of the dream was spent trying to get them back in my head and working again.

----------


## docKnubis

heres a list 



> Dream Interpretations
> The following dream symbols are taken from the hundreds of dreams interpreted by Edgar Cayce.
> 
> Ambulance
> help for the physical body which can be brought into play Cayce (137-6).
> 
> Anchor
> staying in one spot in understanding (i.e., \"taking up anchor\" means starting to learn) Cayce (900-158, A-2).
> 
> ...

----------


## willthepathfinder

I've come across a dream interpretation technique called the thematic approach. Instead of trying to interpret individual dream symbols one uses a theme or generalized summation of the dream to attempt to understand it. The hypothesis underlying the thematic approach is that our dream experiences reflect the basic patterns of daily life. This reflection may take the form of guidance, a warning, or simply a depiction of things as they are. The meaning of the dream may be to call attention to a particular pattern of experience that is going on in waking life. Basically how this works is like I stated before, is to break the dream down into a generalized summation. A specific person becomes "someone", a particular thing becomes "something", and we come up with a theme that's say something like this; "Someone is running away from something." 

As far as relating to your dream specifically, there were not enough details given, but as an example, if say your dream went like this; "I look in the mirror and see all my teeth fall out.", you could summize it by saying "I see myself loseing something important to me."

I hope this helps. If you would like more input, post your entire dream and we'll see what we can do.  :smiley:

----------


## Alaurast78

Thanks for the input.  Unfortunately I only remember bits and pieces of the dream now.  I'll see if I can put something together that makes sense. 

I remember I was at work... or what I thought was work because there was one of my managers there. (p.s. I dont work there any longer).  For some reason she was blind in my dream but it had a feeling of an accident and that her vision may come back... after that, I think I was working and for some reason I bit down really hard and my back left side teeth cracked and fell out.  After those fell out all my upper teeth started falling out.  I remember collecting them and giving them to someone and I told them to put my teeth in water so that I could have them put back in or something. I saw my teeth in this water filled bag and for some reason I was compelled to spit in the bag... for some reason I thought it would help preserve my teeth. I remember calling someone... my mom or the dentist and telling them my teeth came out but I couldnt talk right, everything was slurred.  As I was talking on the phone I think I may have looked into the mirror because I remember thinking that my lips were very swollen.  I don't know what happened next but I do know that I was told I couldn't get my teeth fixed till Monday and it was Friday at the time.  I started to cry... that's all I can remember.  

Weird huh? 

By the way... thank you all again for the great info!!!

----------


## willthepathfinder

Well lets take a stab at this.

I want to point out that the thematic approach is just that, an approach. It's not ment to replace symbol interpretation. The thing with dreams is they are often so full of information it is difficult to decifer (A picture says a thousand words). The whole idea is to break the dream down to get the basic gyst, then go from there.

There is a definite theme of loss here (Manager lost sight, you lost teeth). Not only that but, the manager is from a job you no loger have, (loss again!). I might add that often people represented in our dreams are symbolic aspects of some part of ourselves. 

You desire help but, are unable to convey that desire.

You are told you will receive help with what you lost but, will have to wait.

So, broken down one could say, "I have lost something important to me(or, something is missing in my life) that I need help getting back but, can't ask for."

On a side note you are told, with patience you will receive what is missing.

Think of it that way and see if it helps. Good luck!  ::D:

----------


## Alaurast78

Wow that is totally amazing! I have had a lot of loss in my life right now and I am hoping to gain from it soon but things aren't going as I would exactly like them to.  Thanks so much for your input it makes a lot of sense!  I will have to keep track of my dream and their meaning more in the future.  Things will get better I am sure.  Thanks again!!!  ::goodjob::

----------


## cocoy

maybe this one might help too.  :wink2: 

In general, dreams about losing one's teeth are common and suggest the dreamer feels powerless or out of control in a real life situation. Here are some more meanings for dreams about teeth:
-To dream of loose teeth is a warning of untrustworthy friends.
-If your teeth fell out or you spit them out, you are anxious about money.
-To dream of brushing your teeth represents the clearance of obstacles which have been holding you back.
-If you dream of having/seeing wooden teeth, you are feeling apathetic and emotionless. You may be behaving automatically and just going along with the flow. Or you may be acting out without fully thinking things through.
-If you dream of having gray or rotting teeth, this may be a sign of health problems - see your doctor.
-To dream of getting a cavity in your tooth is sometimes a warning that your health is at risk. The other possible meaning is, you have uttered some false or mean words and those words are coming back to haunt you.
-A dream of having broken or unusually worn-down teeth symbolizes the breakdown of an important relationship
-To dream of bleaching your teeth indicates a desire to get over bad habits and issues that have been making you unhealthy. It's also a common dream to have when recovering from an illness.
-To dream of having very white and/or even teeth forecasts happiness and prosperity.
-If you dream of biting someone, or being bitten by a person or animal, you are engaged in a power struggle with someone.
-To dream of having something stuck in your teeth - or picking your teeth - is a warning of false friends in your close circle.
-To dream of fangs - whether it was you or someone else who had them - indicates that you have said some words that have been hurtful to others.
-Also see "Dentures."

----------


## Alaurast78

Thanks for the info cocoy that helps a lot!!!!   ::lol::   I sure have learned a lot from this dream you guys rock!

----------


## catrina

i've had a really weird dream about eating an apple, and all of my teeth are loose but they don't fall out and so i can't bite into the apple, my teeth just go along the groove of the apple.  

I've read that if you have dreams about your teeth falling out, It means you either talk too much, like you told a secret or something, or you don't talk enough.  Like you have something to say, to get off your chest, but your not doing anything about it.

----------


## enigma

when i dream about losing my teeth I am usually stressed out in my life.  (one time I dreamt my tooth fell out and the vein was sticking out.  so i started pulling on that too, and it startied to come out like string.  i pulled and pulled until there was a big pile of veins on the floor , yucko)  strange enough i also dream about tidal waves when I am stressed.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Alaurast78_
> *I had a dream the other night that bothered me a lot for some reason. *I dreamt that most of my upper teeth fell out and freaked me out. *I remember hearing somewhere that this means something. *Any ideas? **



Freud says it's linked with orgasms...but I don't know how.

I think it's a stress related thing personally. I always dream about teeth falling out or tornadoes when I'm stressed.

But if they're recurring dreams, they can make good dream signs for lucidity.

----------


## Alaurast78

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> Freud says it's linked with orgasms...but I don't know how.
> 
> I think it's a stress related thing personally. I always dream about teeth falling out or tornadoes when I'm stressed.
> 
> But if they're recurring dreams, they can make good dream signs for lucidity.*



I wish it were a recurring dream sign.  As of yet I don't think I really have something that happens all the time.  My dreams are so random!  Oh well!

----------


## catrina

last night i dreamt that i had braces, (in reality i don't) and i could feel them and i was looking at them in a mirror.  This is kind of like the opposite of teeth falling out, because my teeth felt secure, what do you think this means?

----------


## jackonaut

i've had dreams where my teeth fall out several times.  i've actually been able to use this event to trigger lucid dreams. (my teeth fell out? i must be dreaming).  i've read before that this could be a sign on depression/anxiety.  also, i've heard that the ancient egyptians believed this to be a sign that a member of your family is plotting to kill you. weird.  next time your teeth start falling out, just try to remember that this would only happen in a dream, then use it to your advantage. yes!

----------


## Gwendolyn

You know, I have dreams that my teeth fall out a lot. It really disturbes me. It has resulted in my over caring for my teeth, brushing them 5-7 times a day. I find that if I brush them a lot, the dreams are not as prevailant, but I know it's horrible for my teeth to brush them too much...Because of the dreams, I've become obsessed with my teeth.

----------


## catrina

that's.............not normal lol

----------


## Gwendolyn

Lol....I'm fully aware of this, but I just don't know what to do. After I eat anything (even just a bite of something here and there) I find myself not being able to think about anything else but brushing them, and this is all to avoid the dreams. I'm not sure what I can do......

----------


## catrina

i don't know if i said this before, but if you start havning those teeth dreams again, hopefully you can say to yourself, "oh no, not htis dream agian....wait...i'm dreaming? oh yea," get my point?  and then you can take control of your dreams. 

I heard that if you have dreams about your teeth falling out, it means you've told a secret, or you talk too much to the point where you're annoying peopld and that is your guilted punishment in your subconsciouss, or it means you _need_ to say something.  Maybe you're putting up w/ a lot of crap and you're about to burst but you're not saying anything.  And the words just keep trying to come out, but you hold back, and a result of that....your teeth fall out.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I'm not sure.....I haven't really been around too many people, except my family and my boyfriend...Regaurdless, having your teeth fall out, even in a dream, is very disturbing. Lol....

----------


## catrina

A couple weeks ago i spent the night at my boyfriend's house.  His parents were out of town, and of course i wasn't _allowed_ to spend the night....so it was a "secret" When we woke up, we shared our dreams and this was his dream:

He dreamt that his dentist came over and cleaned his teeth.  (In his dream, his parents were still out of town, and i still wasn't _supposed_ to be there but i was) and he said that after his dentist came and cleaned his teeth, the dentist wrote a letter to my boyfriend's parents to let them know how the "at home" sessioin went.  And the dentist mentioned ME in the letter.  And ifmy boyfriend's parents recieved that letter from the dentist, they would know that i was over.
and then he woke up.

Whenever i think of teeth in a dream, i think of secrecy.  Maybe someone could interpret that dream.

----------

